# Official LSU vs UGA avatar thread



## toolmkr20 (Nov 27, 2011)

I would like to challenge any LSU fan to the usual avatar bet. Whichever team loses displays the other teams avatar of choice till the BCSCG. IT MUST BE TASTEFUL! What say you LSU?

-> UGA 
toolmkr20
brownceluse 
Browning Slayer 
Mudducker
Bitter Root 
DDD
South Ga Dawg 
rjcruiser
Palmetto
BSFR98 
DSGB 
Tvveedie 
Jay Hughes 
Seth Carter 

-> LSU 
Les Miles
Marks500
Matthew6
Drexal
Tiger Fan
chadair


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am gonna be a LSU fan this upcoming week.. Does that mean I can jump in? lol


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I am gonna be a LSU fan this upcoming week.. Does that mean I can jump in? lol



Nope your stuck in your current bet......


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

I say you got yourself a deal. The standard purple LSU avatar is what you will be sporting for the next month.


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Nope your stuck in your current bet......



Once this game Ends I am outta this deal! So I can jump into new deals...lol


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I say you got yourself a deal. The standard purple LSU avatar is what you will be sporting for the next month.



Looks good to me Les.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 27, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Looks good to me Les.



It will look even better as your avatar.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> Once this game Ends I am outta this deal! So I can jump into new deals...lol



Well then beat as you wish.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 27, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I am gonna be a LSU fan this upcoming week.. Does that mean I can jump in? lol



Its your choice. Anybody that wants in just say im in and say what team you choose.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in. Go underDawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Marks500 (Nov 27, 2011)

I am sure if i get in this one I will be wearing UGA for another month.. Thats my Luck.. Count me in.. I choose LSU!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2011)

Count me in. I'm going with LSU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> Its your choice. Anybody that wants in just say im in and say what team you choose.


I'm going with the tigers to win.


----------



## Drexal (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in for LSU... GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Count me in! Go DAWGS!

Hey Les, I see in your signature that LSU is 8-1 in the Dome.. Who was that loss too?


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Count me in! Go DAWGS!
> 
> Hey Les, I see in your signature that LSU is 8-1 in the Dome.. Who was that loss too?



You know who it was, ya dang pot stirrer! 


We gonna make it 9-1 on Saturday


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You know who it was, ya dang pot stirrer!
> 
> 
> We gonna make it 9-1 on Saturday




While I think that as much as they are bragging, they should have to beat the spread to win the avatar bet, count me in and yes, I am looking to see it my UnderDawgs hang another one on LSU at the GEORGIA Dome.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> While I think that as much as they are bragging, they should have to beat the spread to win the avatar bet, count me in and yes, I am looking to see it my UnderDawgs hang another one on LSU at the GEORGIA Dome.



Sure is going to be a lot more LSU avatars around this place come Saturday night.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sure is going to be a lot more LSU avatars around this place come Saturday night.



I hate that you gonna stink up my Red'n Black for a couple of weeks, but in the end, it will be worth it!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 28, 2011)

All in... GO DAWGS....


----------



## DDD (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in.  Got yourself a deal.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 28, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> Count me in. I'm going with LSU.





Matthew6 said:


> I'm going with the tigers to win.



Since you're a Bammer that has to display the LSU avatar until January 10th, are you planning on displaying a Georgia avatar for a month after that on the off chance that Georgia wins???

Just wondering.... since one avatar bet does not supersede another.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2011)

I can do that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in.

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Since you're a Bammer that has to display the LSU avatar until January 10th, are you planning on displaying a Georgia avatar for a month after that on the off chance that Georgia wins???
> 
> Just wondering.... since one avatar bet does not supersede another.




If LSU wins I think that Bammers should have to carry that LSU avatar for an additional 6 months...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You know who it was, ya dang pot stirrer!
> 
> 
> We gonna make it 9-1 on Saturday




Should be a good game Les.. Regardless who wins I hope their are no injuries.. If you win, I want you at FULL strength if you have to play an idle Bama that has an extra week off..

I thought Bama was a team with pride but all I see is desperation...  Sad...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should be a good game Les.. Regardless who wins I hope their are no injuries.. If you win, I want you at FULL strength if you have to play an idle Bama..




What is so silly is, if we beat LSU you Bammers think you deserve to be in the BCSCG...

If that's the case why are we even playing the SEC championship game... The SEC Championship game just became a joke.... 

You Bammers sound like someone waiting on Food Stamps... You had your chance and BLEW it..


----------



## tigerfan (Nov 28, 2011)

If you're still taking participants, I'm in.

GEAUX TIGERS!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> What is so silly is, if we beat LSU you Bammers think you deserve to be in the BCSCG...
> 
> If that's the case why are we even playing the SEC championship game... The SEC Championship game just became a joke....
> 
> You Bammers sound like someone waiting on Food Stamps... You had your chance and BLEW it..


alot of dog fans on here running their mouth, yet only 7 or 8 have the guts to back it up with LSU on an avatar bet.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 29, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> alot of dog fans on here running their mouth, yet only 7 or 8 have the guts to back it up with LSU on an avatar bet.



I have never done an avatar bet, never really seen the point.

But I will jump in on this one. I am excited about this game and I think UGA is playing pretty good right now so count me in for my DAWGS.

If all the talking heads turn out to be right and we get beat I can sport an LSU avatar. I respect thier program and love thier tradition, stadium, and tailgating (yum!).

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

Palmetto said:


> I have never done an avatar bet, never really seen the point.
> 
> But I will jump in on this one. I am excited about this game and I think UGA is playing pretty good right now so count me in for my DAWGS.
> 
> ...



Being a good sport and always supporting your team. That's what it's all about.


----------



## BSFR98 (Nov 29, 2011)

Add me to the list......it's not like I post a lot anyway.
Dated a girl from New Orleans at UGA and grew up an LSU Baseball fan so it want be a problem for me.  

Some LSU fan.....pic me out a good Avatar in case us Dawgs lose.  I'll put up whatever IF we lose


----------



## DSGB (Nov 29, 2011)

I've refrained from avatar bets after last years debacle, but I've no reason to doubt the word of the Tiger faithful. 

Gonna be nice having some new Dawg fans on the board. 

Count me in!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 29, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> alot of dog fans on here running their mouth, yet only 7 or 8 have the guts to back it up with LSU on an avatar bet.



Seems to me there is a lot more then LSU. I guess all these loud mouths on this forum (USCe hens) that think LSU will just run right over us and we have no right to be there, don't have the you know whats to get in on this bet. I mean everyone is making it sound like its a done deal already and LSU  should just go ahead and be given the win. I would think with it being such a sure thing that  LSU would have more participants then us DAWGS. This bet is open to everyone not just fans of the 2 teams playing. SO DON'T BE SCARED LADIES!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm goona just go ahead and tell you right now Les. If the Honey Badger has one late hit or calls our players names or something I will not have a LSU avatar. I mean it!!!!!! :trampoline::nono:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> I'm gonna just go ahead and tell you right now Les. If the Honey Badger has one late hit or calls our players names or something I will not have a LSU avatar. I mean it!!!!!! :trampoline::nono:



If the Honey Badger tackles Isaiah "Hangnail" Crowell too hard, will you PM everyone on the forum spreading lies and making your case for being a bet welcher???


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> alot of dog fans on here running their mouth, yet only 7 or 8 have the guts to back it up with LSU on an avatar bet.



Hey Punkin' Headed Bammer fan, there are more DAWGS showing up that Tiggers.:nono:


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If the Honey Badger tackles Isaiah "Hangnail" Crowell too hard, will you PM everyone on the forum spreading lies and making your case for being a bet welcher???


You can bet your fried grouper on it! You better tell your boy to play a clean game! Hangnail Crowell.... He's just a freshman!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> You can bet your fried grouper on it! You better tell your boy to play a clean game! Hangnail Crowell.... He's just a freshman!!!!



Will you be upset if I post a picture of IC's hangnail as my avatar on other forums?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Will you be upset if I post a picture of IC's hangnail as my avatar on other forums?



Yes,,,,, Quit calling him hangnail Crowell. That hurts my feelings!


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yes,,,,, Quit calling him hangnail Crowell. That hurts my feelings!



Like my new avatar???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like my new avatar???


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


>



You mad bro???


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 30, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You mad bro???



Yep. I was in the process of sending some PM's! Now let me get back to that.:cow:


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 30, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Yep. I was in the process of sending some PM's! Now let me get back to that.:cow:



Carry on! I'll be back in an hour or so. 

I gotta go text and make my daily call to the honey badger.


----------



## Tvveedie (Nov 30, 2011)

toolmkr20 said:


> I would like to challenge any LSU fan to the usual avatar bet. Whichever team loses displays the other teams avatar of choice till the BCSCG. IT MUST BE TASTEFUL! What say you LSU?
> 
> -> UGA
> toolmkr20
> ...





I'm not missing this.  Get me in the list for UGA.
Just pointing out that a post says not alot of UGA support, but by my count, we are more than double on this list.

No matter, UGA wins and we move on b/c that's what we do.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 30, 2011)

hey I've had a hangnail before and they kind of hurt.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 1, 2011)

Need some more LSU takers.  Kinda whompie sided bet here.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Need some more LSU takers.  Kinda whompie sided bet here.



I figured some of these loud mouthed USCe fans would get in on it sense they all say that we are gonna get murdered but I guess they are just all talk.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> Need some more LSU takers.  Kinda whompie sided bet here.



There's only about 4-5 LSU fans here in the sports forum. And I'm the only one that post on a regular basis. You done good to get anyone more than me.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> There's only about 4-5 LSU fans here in the sports forum. And I'm the only one that post on a regular basis. You done good to get anyone more than me.



uneven spoils kinda but I'm fine with 4-5 LSU avatars being replaced by slobbering bulldog mugs.  
GAME ON


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> uneven spoils kinda but I'm fine with 4-5 LSU avatars being replaced by slobbering bulldog mugs.
> GAME ON



I hope you like the color "purple"


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 1, 2011)

If you'd like, I can create a few more accounts to even it up.  

Then again, numbers look fine to me.  5 of your fans MAY equal 1 of our's.  

Good luck guys.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2011)

Put me down for Georgia! I ain't skeered!  Notice my avatar.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> If you'd like, I can create a few more accounts to even it up.
> 
> Then again, numbers look fine to me.  5 of your fans MAY equal 1 of our's.
> 
> Good luck guys.



True Dat! Only crazed and drunken cajuns know how to make such a racket.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

Jay Hughes said:


> Put me down for Georgia! I ain't skeered!  Notice my avatar.



Wanting to add more time to your sentence??? 

That's what I'm talking about Jay!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wanting to add more time to your sentence???
> 
> That's what I'm talking about Jay!


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 1, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Wanting to add more time to your sentence???
> 
> That's what I'm talking about Jay!




I think he likes it.

Welcome aboard Jay.  You'll start craving Tony's boudin balls and Abita Amber on a regular basis soon.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 1, 2011)

*Big bet*

Wow this could be alot of avatars


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> I think he likes it.
> 
> Welcome aboard Jay.  You'll start craving Tony's boudin balls and Abita Amber on a regular basis soon.



Dream on corn dog! :swords:


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Wow this could be alot of avatars



If your so confident why don't you join in? O I know its because the barners were curb stomped by this same UGA team.


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 1, 2011)

yellowduckdog said:


> Wow this could be alot of avatars



It will be LSU avatar overload on the GON Sports Forum


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2011)

We need some of the USC e and hicks in prison orange  to jump on in. It's open to everyone.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> We need some of the USC e and hicks in prison orange  to jump on in. It's open to everyone.



count me in!  Geaux Tigers!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

chadair said:


> count me in!  Geaux Dawgs!!



Fixed fer ya.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Fixed fer ya.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2011)

chadair said:


>



:nono:


----------



## tigerfan (Dec 1, 2011)

chadair said:


> count me in!  Geaux Tigers!!



Welcome aboard Chadair


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 2, 2011)

@ les miles 

You know, when you were a baby in your crib, your father looked down at you, he had but one hope - some day my son will grow to be a man. Well look at you now. You just got your tails whipped by a bunch of <edit> nerds. 

NERDS! 
Well, if I was you, I'd do something about it. I would get up and redeem myself in the eyes of my father, my maker, and my coach! 


redeem yourself son, come over to the winning side and forsake the felines while there's still time.


----------



## DDD (Dec 2, 2011)

Les, 

I don't think anyone has told you what avatar you are going to sport in the event UGA hops up and beats LSWhooDat.

So here it is big boy. :jump:

You will look good in Red and Black!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2011)

Matthew6 said:


> We need some of the USC e and hicks in prison orange  to jump on in. It's open to everyone.



The Cocks are still trying to figure out how they didn't win the East...

Go DAWGS!! SIC EM!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2011)

DDD said:


> Les,
> 
> I don't think anyone has told you what avatar you are going to sport in the event UGA hops up and beats LSWhooDat.
> 
> ...



Always a good one!!!!!!

I still like the ones our techies are wearing.. Says it all!









I'm OK with any of them... Gonna be nice on here with all of the UGA avatars..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> count me in!  Geaux Tigers!!



SORE LOSER!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2011)

On a different note.. We're smoking ribs, FL gator meat, venison and other items in lawrenceville if anyone wants to stop by tomorrow..


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 2, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> On a different note.. We're smoking ribs, FL gator meat, venison and other items in lawrenceville if anyone wants to stop by tomorrow..



What time and where, I might swing by on my way to the ATL!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2011)

chadair said:


> count me in!  Geaux Tigers!!



Welcome to the dark side Chad.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 2, 2011)

put me on for dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2011)

My goodness ... look at the squashed bugs trying to find a team that is a winner!

Just proves more and more what  a bunch of loser the bugs are!

GO DAWGS!  WE RUN THIS STATE!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> My goodness ... look at the squashed bugs trying to find a team that is a winner!
> 
> Just proves more and more what  a bunch of loser the bugs are!
> 
> GO DAWGS!  WE RUN THIS STATE!



LSU will after today.


----------



## DDD (Dec 3, 2011)

Suck it up boys.  I did.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 3, 2011)

Congrats Tigers!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2011)

Good thing I went with the right team this time..lol


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2011)

I have sucked it up!  Did not want to wait a couple of days and be a sorry loser like the losers from Tech!

Congratulations to LSU!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> I have sucked it up!  Did not want to wait a couple of days and be a sorry loser like the losers from Tech!
> 
> Congratulations to LSU!



Hey I didnt wait a couple days.. Mine was on the same day when I got home from the game.. Hey mine is still on right now as we speak... About to change.


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2011)

I got my new Avatar up.. dont Be using my cool avatar...lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 3, 2011)

Tvveedie said:


> @ les miles
> 
> You know, when you were a baby in your crib, your father looked down at you, he had but one hope - some day my son will grow to be a man. Well look at you now. You just got your arses whipped by a bunch of <edit> nerds.
> 
> ...






Do whaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2011)

Marks500 said:


> I got my new Avatar up.. dont Be using my cool avatar...lol



Why don't you get our Tech brother to change his... The VT bet is up so Lil Joey needs to hold up his end of the deal... Oh wait... he's no where to be found!!! That's some good representation..  

But yet he logs in everyday (today @ 8:22pm)... C'Mon joey.. Time to change that avatar!!


----------



## Marks500 (Dec 3, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why don't you get our Tech brother to change his... The VT bet is up so Lil Joey needs to hold up his end of the deal... Oh wait... he's no where to be found!!! That's some good representation..



lol.. wonder where he is hiding at... Some people are just not meant to take bets... some cant handle them!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Dec 4, 2011)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why don't you get our Tech brother to change his... The VT bet is up so Lil Joey needs to hold up his end of the deal... Oh wait... he's no where to be found!!! That's some good representation..
> 
> But yet he logs in everyday (today @ 8:22pm)... C'Mon joey.. Time to change that avatar!!



You know, is kinda freaky to have someone stalking you. You seem to know my every move  

Try not to show your ignorance too much. My VT bet is not over till Dec 10. But hey, your a mutt, so  I know reading and comprehension is not your thing, so I forgive you.

Also, if your looking to get that special mutt person a ugag gift for Christmas, Hwy 78 and 316 now has most anything you want. The bandwagon delusional fans that thought y'all had a shot at the MNC have strewn mutt gear all along the medians. Merry Christmas !!


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 4, 2011)

Barf is obviously why LSU wins so much.

I want to clear the air about something.  yesterday I had a corndog at the tree farm.  Didn't think anything of it.  Later, I let a Tiger fan wear my grandpa's LSu scarf.  Unbeknownst to me, I'd doomed my fate and the fate of a nation.  I am hideous, LOOK AWAY

That said, i respectfully accept what has happened.  If there are no objections, in the spirit of a commander being allowed to keep his sidearm, I would prefer to avatar myself with a Varsity Cheerleader/s.  I don't figure this to be a hard sell here now?

and i made gumbo


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 4, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You know, is kinda freaky to have someone stalking you. You seem to know my every move
> 
> Try not to show your ignorance too much. My VT bet is not over till Dec 10. But hey, your a mutt, so  I know reading and comprehension is not your thing, so I forgive you.
> 
> Also, if your looking to get that special mutt person a ugag gift for Christmas, Hwy 78 and 316 now has most anything you want. The bandwagon delusional fans that thought y'all had a shot at the MNC have strewn mutt gear all along the medians. Merry Christmas !!



All that hate son is gonna eat you up.

Powers Booth speaking to C. Thomas Howell , Red Dawn
WOLVERINES!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> You know, is kinda freaky to have someone stalking you. You seem to know my every move
> 
> Try not to show your ignorance too much. My VT bet is not over till Dec 10. But hey, your a mutt, so  I know reading and comprehension is not your thing, so I forgive you.
> 
> Also, if your looking to get that special mutt person a ugag gift for Christmas, Hwy 78 and 316 now has most anything you want. The bandwagon delusional fans that thought y'all had a shot at the MNC have strewn mutt gear all along the medians. Merry Christmas !!



Well, look who finally crawled out from under the rock.. Why have you been staying away so much??


----------



## BSFR98 (Dec 4, 2011)

Will change mine at work tomorrow afternoon.  Good team....those tigers. No problem winning the championship.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2011)

Slayer you could set your watch by it.  I knew if LSU won he would suddenly appear acting as if the victory was his.  It must suck to have to ride another team's coattails.  Nothing that happened yesterday changed what happened last Saturday.

Congrats to LSU.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Slayer you could set your watch by it.  I knew if LSU won he would suddenly appear acting as if the victory was his.  It must suck to have to ride another team's coattails.  Nothing that happened yesterday changed what happened last Saturday.
> 
> Congrats to LSU.
> 
> Go Dawgs.


Mmm Hmmm!!!!:trampoline::nono:


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 4, 2011)

got mine up, LSU beat us hands down. Still cant get over that first half though.....


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 4, 2011)

some things just never change....GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 5, 2011)

beat by some kinda sugar ferret


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

Lookie at all the LSU avatars in this thread now 

Good game to the Georgia Bulldog fans 

I managed to snooker another fan-base into sporting the purple and gold. And this time there was no whining and crying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 5, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Slayer you could set your watch by it.  I knew if LSU won he would suddenly appear acting as if the victory was his.  It must suck to have to ride another team's coattails.  Nothing that happened yesterday changed what happened last Saturday.
> 
> Congrats to LSU.
> 
> Go Dawgs.





And we still get to see him sport his UGA avatar.. When you root for Tech you have to pick other teams or you would always be a loser..


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lookie at all the LSU avatars in this thread now
> 
> Good game to the Georgia Bulldog fans
> 
> I managed to snooker another fan-base into sporting the purple and gold. And this time there was no whining and crying.



Why do they keep pushing the BCSNC game further and further into January?  Now I gotta keep this dreaded avatar till Jan 9th. 

Good game Les....your team definitely deserves to be in the BCSNC.  Heck of a season for sure.


----------



## Tvveedie (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lookie at all the LSU avatars in this thread now
> 
> Good game to the Georgia Bulldog fans
> 
> I managed to snooker another fan-base into sporting the purple and gold. And this time there was no whining and crying.



you know you like the 1000 Les Miles stare


----------



## BSFR98 (Dec 5, 2011)

Will this avatar suffice?


----------



## Les Miles (Dec 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I say you got yourself a deal. The standard purple LSU avatar is what you will be sporting for the next month.



You can use this one or the one that you have.


----------

